# Photos of cervix throughout cycle



## Rmar

Warning to anyone who might feel sick over seeing this

This is a photo gallery of a cervix throughout a cycle. The site contains a few more galleries including in early pregnancy. Very facinating.

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## KittyKatBabe

That is wierd looking, I try and do the home testing to check position but find it hard to do ..... its mad looking at the pics but now I have an idea what it is I am checking lol


----------



## Rmar

I find the best position to check is squatting with one finger.

I know the photos look a lot different than what I imagined!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Yucky yuck yuck. Its a good idea and I bet it helps others, but theres something very stomach turning about looking at someone else cervical mucas.


----------



## lolley

I agree it is a bit yuck and im usually ok with any pics.
I really didn't expect it to look like that, and on a good point i now know what to look for as i have never seen EWCM before :)

Thank you


----------



## pichi

that's actually quite interesting - and to be honest i didn't think your cervix looked like that.


----------



## tuesday

These pic's are great, i really didn't know what 'egg white' mucus was, i know what i am looking for now :) i am also studying human biology, thanks


----------



## Maggie199

Really interesting, but I shouldnt have looked at it after my dinner, my stomach is turning!


----------



## sazza

Totally not what I was expecting to see!!! Very interesting.


----------



## fifie123

hey i didnt even know what a cervix was until after i got pregnant!!!! wots the big deal?


----------



## wantingno.2

i would have thought that was disgusting years ago, now i found it extremely fasinating also amazed by the cm


----------



## krissie328

That's a really interesting website. I think that it was a great project and sure did educate me quite a bit on whats going on down there.

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Angel_dust

That was really interesting, i learned alot about the EWCM, now i know exactly what im looking for....was a bit clueless before.


----------



## AriannasMama

That is pretty interesting.


Is it weird that I now wish I had the equipment to take pics like that? well so that my hubby could of me to see whats going on in there


----------



## jackiea85

Not pretty but very interesting! :D x


----------



## RedRose19

its definitly stomach turning... ive seen that web site.. and second time seeing it its still interesting... but also still stomach turning LOL i always feel sick seeing it.. but its good to know how your body sud be around ov time etc..


----------



## sma1588

wow this really helped but i do have one question......
so when it says high and soft your ovulating right? ok so when it says high is the cervix more of a munp so to say not so flat or is it refering to it being higher up as in farther to reach into the vagina cavity area?
im confused sorry


----------



## Rmar

When it is higher it is harder to reach because it is higher up the vaginal cavity.


----------



## sma1588

thanx for the help, wasnt sure if the shape changed or the height/depth changed


----------



## sarah1989

I thought it was very informative thank you for posting!


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, how interesting. That answered a lot of questions.


----------



## Guppy051708

So, im not trying to be gross or perverted or anything, but the cervix looks a hell of a lot like the head of a circumsized penis.


----------



## ArticBaby

Yepp, it gross.....But when your ttc, its not so gross...very imformative :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

These photos are amazing!!! A great reference for women! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jessndoug

oh wow!!! :huh: i really wasn't prepared for that.lol. very interesting though. learned alot about my body that I didn't know. (shouldnt have been eating a breakfast burrito). great info


----------



## TTC4No3

Guppy051708 said:


> So, im not trying to be gross or perverted or anything, but the cervix looks a hell of a lot like the head of a circumsized penis.

lol; that's exactly what I thought when I looked at the pics. I think hubby will be traumatised if I showed him the pics


----------



## Guppy051708

TTC4No3 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> So, im not trying to be gross or perverted or anything, but the cervix looks a hell of a lot like the head of a circumsized penis.
> 
> lol; that's exactly what I thought when I looked at the pics. I think hubby will be traumatised if I showed him the picsClick to expand...

:rofl:
Probably, thats why i didn't show my hubby -though i totally would have but i had to contain myself! :haha: Instead i just told him what i told you guys LOL


----------



## babythinkpink

It is very interesting, and about the penis thing, I suppose we all start as the same and are moulded out of the same pieces, orgasm is supposed to be simmilar to, just ours is up inside!

It does expalin a few things, like when they say the cervix ripens, I know what that means now!


----------



## mom_of_a_son

very informative,we all women need to know what goes on inside our bodies.I was actually ok with the pics.Very well done.


----------

